
Twitter Now Lets You Search for Any Tweet Ever Sent - tacon
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/twitter-now-lets-search-tweet-ever-sent
======
matthewrudy
I'd be interested to know how far you'd get with Elastic Search.

I recently ran a cluster of 3 nodes with 200GB data.

But Twitter's data is ~120GB / day, with massive read and write loads.

Doing a geographically distributed elastic search cluster with thousands of
shards, split across thousands of nodes, in multiple geographical regions,
sounds like fun.

------
flashman
A bit of a shame you can't change the sort order. I think seeing oldest tweets
first is going to be regularly useful, for instance to see who broke a certain
piece of news.

------
dweinus
I wish the API used the new index, but unfortunately it still provides a very
limited and incomplete search functionality.

------
nashadelic
Considering it's almost 2015, I'm surprised Twitter got away this long without
this.

